# Multiple graduated filters tool?



## dbe4876 (Apr 21, 2014)

Is there any way to setup multiple graduated filters based on a couple of specific settings? For example, I either need to apply an exposure decrease or increase to many of my images. So, always resetting the graduated filter tool between a decrease in exposure or an increase of exposure gets tedious. I would prefer to see two graduated filter tools, one I could begin with at a 1.00 decrease exposure, and another one I could always start at a 1.00 increase of exposure (amounts may vary, but you get the idea). Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

The simple solution would be to create some presets to apply your different settings. Set exposure to one of the values that you want, click in the "Effect: Custom" box and choose "Save Current Settings as New Preset". Repeat for the other exposure values that you want.


----------



## dbe4876 (Apr 22, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> The simple solution would be to create some presets to apply your different settings. Set exposure to one of the values that you want, click in the "Effect: Custom" box and choose "Save Current Settings as New Preset". Repeat for the other exposure values that you want.



That doesn't really work for a graduated filter if I understand them correctly. A preset will apply the saved settings to the entire image. I want to use the GF to apply a decrease and/or increase of exposure to a specific area defined by dragging the GF onto the image, which area varies from image to image. So, if I use the GF to decrease exposure on an image to .75, and the next image I want to increase exposure, I then have to adjust the setting to a .75 increase. Back and forth. On and on. Why not allow multiple custom defined graduated filters?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 22, 2014)

dbe4876 said:


> That doesn't really work for a graduated filter if I understand them correctly. A preset will apply the saved settings to the entire image. I want to use the GF to apply a decrease and/or increase of exposure to a specific area defined by dragging the GF onto the image...


 You are confusing Develop Presets with "Local Adjustment Presets"  In the local adjustments panel choose sliders to move around  and then Click on the "Custom" in the drop down list box.  Fromn the context menu, choose "Save Current Settings and a new Preset"  Assign it a name and you are done with the creation.  Choose the graduated filter tool and then select this newly created preset to set the sliders. Now move the cursor over to the image and apply as you are used to doing. 

In your Preferences Presets tab click on the [Show Lightroom Presets folder}  Find the sub folder named "Local Adjustment Presets".  Open it and you will find the preset you just created.  Note also in the Lightroom Presets folder that are several other presets sub folder including the develop presets.   You can open any of these files with an ASCII text editor and view the contents in plain text.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 22, 2014)

Actually, Jim was correct. You can set presets for the GF:







Just click where the arrow is pointing.


----------

